# MSWINSCK.OCX vor Start des Projektes kopieren



## nicok (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Ich würde gerne wissen wie man die Datei MSWINSCK.OCX vor dem Start des Projektes in den Windows-Ordner verschiebt....


Bitte keine " Mach ein Setup "  Antwort..

Ich möchte das nur die .exe da ist ... Also hoff ich wurde verstanden


----------



## Jacka (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich habs nicht verstanden...
Mach das doch bei Start des Programmes (Form_Load) mit FileCopy.
Was meinst du mit "nur noch die exe" da ist?

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## nicok (19. Oktober 2006)

Das Prob is ja das die Datei VOR dem starten meines Projetktes kopiert werden muss...

Vllt geht es als Ress. Datei..

Mit eyxe mein ich ja kein Filecopy !


----------



## BehindTheScenes (19. Oktober 2006)

Öhm ...

In c++ ein kleinen Programm schreiben, dass die Datei Kopiert und dann dein Project ausführt ...

MfG BehindTheScenes


----------



## nicok (19. Oktober 2006)

Naja ich machs jetzt wohl so das ich einem batch schreibe die ich dann per iexpress mit der exe binde....


----------

